# USB port on the R15



## nhoJ (Jul 7, 2007)

Anyone have any idea what the USB port is for on the front of the R15? I didn't see anything in the manual.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

This forum can probably answer that question.
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=106

I expect the front ones can be used in the same manner as the ones on the back.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You can power a USB cooling fan if your R15 is running too hot


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You can also charge a portable music player with it, or if you are into it, get one of those little robots that bop along to the music


----------

